# You shaman out wandering, lend me your tunes



## AnOldHope (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a cold and rainy night coming, though I fear tougher for many of you not in the favorable climes. I hope you all find warm, or at least drunk, and ideally drunk and warm with somebody also drunk and warm. 

I could use some tunes to find some songs on YouTube, maybe something soft and mystical, but not dialed all the way down to mediation music. Maybe like Texas, "Wrapped in Clothes of Blue" or Lou Reed "Sweet Nuthin'", something like that. Any recommendations would give a lonely old man comfort. 

And please don't RickRoll me, I'm elderly...


----------



## ped (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## ped (Jan 19, 2017)

is this stuff what you wanted?


----------



## crow (Jan 19, 2017)

dont know if this is what you're lookin for but i can listen to it over and over


----------



## crow (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## hahahaimnoone (Jan 21, 2017)

AnOldHope said:


> It's a cold and rainy night coming, though I fear tougher for many of you not in the favorable climes. I hope you all find warm, or at least drunk, and ideally drunk and warm with somebody also drunk and warm.
> 
> I could use some tunes to find some songs on YouTube, maybe something soft and mystical, but not dialed all the way down to mediation music. Maybe like Texas, "Wrapped in Clothes of Blue" or Lou Reed "Sweet Nuthin'", something like that. Any recommendations would give a lonely old man comfort.
> 
> And please don't RickRoll me, I'm elderly...




Sigur Ros, Olsen Olsen


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Jan 21, 2017)

Where is my Mind by Nada Surf
Stubborn Love by the Lumineers
Bloom by the Paper Kites

Maybe not exactly what you're looking for but some of my favorites


----------



## Jone (Jan 22, 2017)

For the rain: Ella Fitzgerald sings the Cole porter song book. Personal fav.


----------



## VeganBrianFL (Jan 22, 2017)

Anything by Florence + The Machine fits your description. Pretty different compared to other suggestions but give it a try, very relaxing yet not meditation type shit.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out Rafi:ki's 017 Mix.


----------

